# like my set up ?



## Woodro (Aug 31, 2005)

i've been keeping 6 fire belly toads, 14 brown anoles, 6 green anoles, and 2 broad head skinks mating pair, and 4 -5 lined skinks one for sure male no clue on others to young all wild caught but the fire bellys there in a 75 gal tank set up as a tropical setup the left is set up as a very humid climate and it drys out to the right seems to be working very well eat about 200 crickets every 3 days also have a colony of ants and a few under ground ant eaters the brown anoles love the ants and the ant eaters keep down the numbers and the ant species is a slow reproducer so it all works out great have yet to see and ant leave the cage tey tend to come out 5 to 9 in the after noon the sleep till the next harvest the cleen up the waste and left over food very well

what do you think about that? not trying to boast i'm trying to see if you see any problems up and running fine 2 months little agression but no real fights


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

i didnt pay much attention in english but i do believe that is a run on sentence


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)




----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> i didnt pay much attention in english but i do believe that is a run on sentence


thatdefinitelyisarunonsentence


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

add some pics I'd love to see it


----------



## dumbass (May 28, 2006)

Woodro said:


> i've been keeping 6 fire belly toads, 14 brown anoles, 6 green anoles, and 2 broad head skinks mating pair, and 4 -5 lined skinks one for sure male no clue on others to young all wild caught but the fire bellys there in a 75 gal tank set up as a tropical setup the left is set up as a very humid climate and it drys out to the right seems to be working very well eat about 200 crickets every 3 days also have a colony of ants and a few under ground ant eaters the brown anoles love the ants and the ant eaters keep down the numbers and the ant species is a slow reproducer so it all works out great have yet to see and ant leave the cage tey tend to come out 5 to 9 in the after noon the sleep till the next harvest the cleen up the waste and left over food very well
> 
> what do you think about that? not trying to boast i'm trying to see if you see any problems up and running fine 2 months little agression but no real fights


yea pics are a must.


----------

